# Good bindings for Carving?



## ebfootball139

I've been out of snowboarding for a while and just now finally getting back into it. I'm looking to set up a sweet carving board.
I'm wondering just how much bindings will help with carving. I'm presuming some bindings are better then others. I currently have a pair of 2011 Cartels. Would these be good to switch to a new board I'm looking at getting, or is there something out there better that would justify a guy that doesn't have a whole lot of spare funds buying a new pair?

Thanks,


----------



## poutanen

I ride Burton Diodes (think 2015 was the last year for them). Stiff but comfy... FWIW, they used to sell them at boardercross specific shops to use as race bindings.


----------



## neni

If you _want_ to buy new gear, the Diodes are very nice bindings to match a stiffer freeride board, but also NOW Drive are a sweet option.

However, depending on the board you intend to get, the Cartels can also match. Two guys in my pack use a Custom X w Cartel set up and they carve hard.

Edit: one of those CX x Cartel set-ups is even older than your '11. Still rips. 
If you wanna boost your bindings, you may just get the new hammock straps. IMO one of the major improvements in bindings in the recent years. Strap is very comfy but holds the boots very tight n nicely w/o overtightening. Nice response.


----------



## Nivek

What board?


----------



## ebfootball139

Look at getting hopefully a arbor a-frame (which are now discontinued) if not then, probably a Jones Flagship.


----------



## Phedder

neni said:


> If you _want_ to buy new gear, the Diodes are very nice bindings to match a stiffer freeride board, but also NOW Drive are a sweet option.
> 
> However, depending on the board you intend to get, the Cartels can also match. Two guys in my pack use a Custom X w Cartel set up and they carve hard.
> 
> Edit: one of those CX x Cartel set-ups is even older than your '11. Still rips.
> If you wanna boost your bindings, you may just get the new hammock straps. IMO one of the major improvements in bindings in the recent years. Strap is very comfy but holds the boots very tight n nicely w/o overtightening. Nice response.


Having recently started riding a 2015 Custom X (apparently 2015 was a bump up in stiffnesss from previous years) and I've done a few days each with EST Cartels and Now Drives, for carving the drives are definitely a much better fit. The Cartels worked just fine and I loved the ride, but could tell there was a delay edge to edge. The drives were noticeably more reactive, and with the slight wing on the high backs I could drive much more force out to each contact point, which I really appreciated. Opened up more performance from the board. The cartels however definitely helped generate more pop, which could be down to the hinge tech and might not feel the same on a reflex chasis. I'd really love to try a stiffer high back on the cartels, even malavita HB would be a good step up. (I think the older cartels had a stiffer high back as well, pre '13?) 

Seconding the hammock straps, I've put those on my drives as well.


----------



## Nivek

Depends on your desired style of carving.

For a super locked down feeling look at Now Recons, Ride Capo or Hefe, Flux XF, or Rome Targa. For a slightly surfier feel the Arbor Cypress, Now Brigade, Salomon Alibi, or Burton Genesis. For your average feeliing solid binding the Now Drives, Ride Rodeo, Burton Cartel, Rome Katana or Fix EPK.


----------



## TLN

Flux XF/SF, XV/DM
Flow NX2-GT
Ride El Hefe


----------



## Fielding

Nivek said:


> What board?


Rad-Air tanker 172. With diodes.


----------



## Nivek

Fielding said:


> Rad-Air tanker 172. With diodes.


Tanker 210. Dont be a weakling.


----------



## phillyphan

Nivek said:


> Depends on your desired style of carving.
> 
> For a super locked down feeling look at Now Recons, Ride Capo or Hefe, Flux XF, or Rome Targa. For a slightly surfier feel the Arbor Cypress, Now Brigade, Salomon Alibi, or Burton Genesis. For your average feeliing solid binding the Now Drives, Ride Rodeo, Burton Cartel, Rome Katana or Fix EPK.


You ever hear of the Nitro Machine bindings? I now you know a lot about gear.


----------



## marv

Looking specifically for Cartel with stiffer highback? There is something like Cartel LTD.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

phillyphan said:


> You ever hear of the Nitro Machine bindings? I now you know a lot about gear.


Its been a few years since I've been on Nitro, since they were called Raiden actually. I have heard of them, but dont have a clue how the current bindings ride. Hopefully they make it to the review series this year.


----------



## Fielding

Fielding said:


> Rad-Air tanker 172. With diodes.


Self reply: never mind the Diodes, I just put some vintage TD1s on that Tanker and got myself a pair of UPZ RC10. Things are about to get weird. If it ever get cold again.


----------



## jacobenchile3

What do you guys think of the Burton Genesis


----------



## Nivek

Assuming you're refering to it as a carving option, meh. Really depends on the board they'd be going on.


----------



## Parkerross

anything that is stiff and responsive will help


----------



## Triple8Sol

Burton Genesis X works great for me on our Koruas. Diodes might be hard to find since they've been discontinued, but the current Cartel LTD would be a good option. It's basically a Cartel base with the Diode highback. Rome Targa and Ride El Hefe are the other ones I would consider.


----------



## MR.

I'm pretty old, so I like to stay low so I don't have too far to fall. I'm using Union Ultras on my Koruas, and really like them a lot. Contact Pros feel really good too, but the new ankle straps on the Ultras make a huge difference when laying into a toeside carve. I've used NOW Drives and NOW Selects and they work really well for carving too.


----------



## Parkerross

MR. said:


> I'm pretty old, so I like to stay low so I don't have too far to fall. I'm using Union Ultras on my Koruas, and really like them a lot. Contact Pros feel really good too, but the new ankle straps on the Ultras make a huge difference when laying into a toeside carve. I've used NOW Drives and NOW Selects and they work really well for carving too.


What koruas do you have? I use nitro teams on my koruas.


----------



## MR.

Parkerross said:


> What koruas do you have? I use nitro teams on my koruas.


I have a Café Racer, and a Tranny Finder 57. My son is riding a Pencil 64 and loves it also.


----------



## Parkerross

MR. said:


> I have a Café Racer, and a Tranny Finder 57. My son is riding a Pencil 64 and loves it also.


Sick I have the trenchdigger, pencil and asytoni I haven't had enough time on them yet tough. I did beat up my pencil pretty good the first day dropping on to a rock on accident so I need to get it repaired before I take it back out.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

neni said:


> If you _want_ to buy new gear, the Diodes are very nice bindings to match a stiffer freeride board, but also NOW Drive are a sweet option.
> 
> However, depending on the board you intend to get, the Cartels can also match. Two guys in my pack use a Custom X w Cartel set up and they carve hard.
> 
> Edit: one of those CX x Cartel set-ups is even older than your '11. Still rips.
> If you wanna boost your bindings, you may just get the new hammock straps. IMO one of the major improvements in bindings in the recent years. Strap is very comfy but holds the boots very tight n nicely w/o overtightening. Nice response.


Same here on the hammock strap. I have last year's Malavita bindings and the hammock strap is super comfy and tight, zero loss of circulation etc.

I'm curious what kind of boots a person would get for a high speed carving setup. I assume a super stiff boot. I know the Burton Ion's and SLX's are pretty stiff I think. DC Travis Rice boots are a 9/10 for stiffness on their website. Are there any 10/10 stiffness soft boots? Not sure if I have seen that anywhere.


----------



## poutanen

WasabiCanuck said:


> I'm curious what kind of boots a person would get for a high speed carving setup. I assume a super stiff boot. I know the Burton Ion's and SLX's are pretty stiff I think. DC Travis Rice boots are a 9/10 for stiffness on their website. Are there any 10/10 stiffness soft boots? Not sure if I have seen that anywhere.


I ride Driver Xs. Tried on all the other manufacturers stiffest boots, and these fit me best, by far.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

any of you try out the Stealth ? never heard of Koruas before, then seen one at EVO Seattle sweet board and quality build


----------



## MR.

I'm curious what kind of boots a person would get for a high speed carving setup. I assume a super stiff boot. I know the Burton Ion's and SLX's are pretty stiff I think. DC Travis Rice boots are a 9/10 for stiffness on their website. Are there any 10/10 stiffness soft boots? Not sure if I have seen that anywhere.[/QUOTE]

I don't know if anything I do would be considered "high speed", but I've found that having some flex helps with getting lower and getting my back knee tucked in. I'm wearing K2 Enders which I think are pretty soft.


----------



## Parkerross

Clayton Bigsby said:


> any of you try out the Stealth ? never heard of Koruas before, then seen one at EVO Seattle sweet board and quality build


the stealth, tranny finder and asytoni are all the same board with different tails.

That said, I've spent one day on my asytoni it is basically a 163 stealth with one side of the tail longer to make it a 168. I broke off part of my edge on my korua pencil day one also a friend had his nose on his how trenchdigger show up damaged so I'm not sure how durable they really are. They are fun boards for sure can't wait to get more time on them.


----------



## MR.

Clayton Bigsby said:


> any of you try out the Stealth ? never heard of Koruas before, then seen one at EVO Seattle sweet board and quality build


I think the Stealth will be my next Korua. I have about 20 days on my Tranny Finder, and my son has about the same on his Pencil 64. So far both boards have some nicks in the topsheet from standing in lift lines, but otherwise they've been holding up well. I will say the boards seem pretty light for their size. My 143cm Cool Bean is much heavier than my 157 Tranny Finder. Without using any exotic materials lighter probably = more fragile.


----------



## Phedder

WasabiCanuck said:


> I'm curious what kind of boots a person would get for a high speed carving setup. I assume a super stiff boot.


I'm on Ride Insanos and love them, obviously fit is #1 factor and they fit me great, super stiff but the double boa lets me dial that stiffness. Leave the top looser for park laps and really crank it down for hard charging/carving. Never felt like I was overpowering my Funslinger or Huck Knife, and cranked tight they're what I need to drive my Custom X properly. I can compare them to Ions and K2 T1s, a decent step up from both in stiffness but for me more comfortable than both of those as well.


----------



## gmore10

Targas been a fan of the 390 bosses then I put targas on my ripsaw completely different animal now.


----------



## 16gkid

I love carving and my setup is Ride Insano boots with some older Flux SF, great setup and great feel when carving


----------



## chronicbucks

I would encourage you to look at Union T Rice. I love mine and they are insanely stiff/responsive. 

I carve pretty damn hard and they have made a huge difference for me this year.


----------



## Khalil Tran

:snowboard4


----------

